# 5 Wagon (E61) not coming to the US?



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Kaz said:


> It will be 3.0 only.


Ah, that's pretty cool. I'd like to see how well it sells, though. Guess it'll battle the A4 3.0 Avant tooth and nail for those who want unreliable AWD 3.0L-engined entry luxury wagons.  In all seriousness, I hope it does well, even if the Jag-u-ar purists are all in a tizzy over it.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

Wagons sell very well here. There is tons of E46 tourings and A4 Avants not to mention Subarus, Saabs and Volvos. You see them everywhere. My dealer actually told me that one of their most desired CPOed cars is E39 540it wagon. Many people request to be notified when one hits the lot. You hardly ever see them in dealer's inventories.
I've just learned that my wife's friend bought a CPOed 528it recently and she's been looking for the car for over a year!


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Went to an Ultimate Driving Event today...*

and the people BMW hired to run the event said that the information they were given by BMW was that the E61 Wagon will be released in the US next Fall (09-2006).

They said it will be released as a 530 as both a RWD and an AWD. Other engines may follow, but they were less certain.

They also confirmed that a third seat will most likely not be an option on any BMW soon.


----------



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

Wallenrod said:


> My dealer actually told me that one of their most desired CPOed cars is E39 540it wagon. Many people request to be notified when one hits the lot. You hardly ever see them in dealer's inventories.


This car is more rare than any other BMW model when you want one with the sport package and cold weather package. There are a suprising number of them made w/o the sport package unfortunately for me. I'm in the market right now for a CPO 2002 or 2003 540iT with sport and cold weather packages, but I can't find one anywhere near me. I wish they still made the E39 wagon.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

sph17 said:


> and the people BMW hired to run the event said that the information they were given by BMW was that the E61 Wagon will be released in the US next Fall (09-2006).
> 
> They said it will be released as a 530 as both a RWD and an AWD. Other engines may follow, but they were less certain.
> 
> They also confirmed that a third seat will most likely not be an option on any BMW soon.


That's good news, if true.

I noticed you seemed unhappy with the no third seat, trunk part of crumple zone idea. MB is supposed to be the pinnacle of safety and they have a third seat option, but I don't think I'd want people to sit back there... (I wonder if a sedan or wagon is considered more rigid.)


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

swchang said:


> Ah, that's pretty cool. I'd like to see how well it sells, though. Guess it'll battle the A4 3.0 Avant tooth and nail for those who want unreliable AWD 3.0L-engined entry luxury wagons.  In all seriousness, I hope it does well, even if the Jag-u-ar purists are all in a tizzy over it.


What the Jagwar purists have to say will be lost in the noise. According to Autocar (notwithstanding the need to take "facts" as stated in the British press with a shoveful of salt, sometimes) the best-selling X-Type in Europe is the FWD 2.0 diesel variant, which uses a Ford oil-burner for motive power. The estate (= wagon) variant is selling neck-and-neck with the 4-door, and both have only recently been launched. Thankfully the car is extremely good, with refinement levels equal to or better than the petrols (and better than BMW's 320d). It also has fuel economy that the petrols could barely manage coasting down a hill with the engine off.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> What the Jagwar purists have to say will be lost in the noise. According to Autocar (notwithstanding the need to take "facts" as stated in the British press with a shoveful of salt, sometimes) the best-selling X-Type in Europe is the FWD 2.0 diesel variant, which uses a Ford oil-burner for motive power. The estate (= wagon) variant is selling neck-and-neck with the 4-door, and both have only recently been launched. Thankfully the car is extremely good, with refinement levels equal to or better than the petrols (and better than BMW's 320d). It also has fuel economy that the petrols could barely manage coasting down a hill with the engine off.


I read that, too, somewhere. "That" refers to the Jaguar sales sucking until the diesel was introduced, whereupon sales have been great and the car has been lauded in the press. Can't remember if it was the X or S-Type, though.


----------



## eddy_merckxdomo (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, in fact, Audi makes an S4 Avant, which is an interesting car.

I drove a new S4 sedan yesterday at a local Audi dealership to get a feel for what it might be like. It was impressive but the S4 is small and very expensive. It was well over $50K for an Avant, which I would have to special order. ($50K for an A4???)

BTW: The Audi guy said the same thing to me that the BMW guy said, "Listen, Mr, nobody buys wagons." He then tried to sell me a 2004 A8L, which he said he could make me a deal on at $70K!



swchang said:


> But who's the competition? The only ones I can think of that are truly comparable are Audi and MB. (Subaru, Volvo, and Saab usually aren't considered by probably a majority of the badge buyers who are in this market.) Audi has Avants with 1.8T and 3.0, true, but MB dropped their C320 wagon. Lexus IS300's don't sell well at all. I don't know what Jaguar is going to offer when they bring the X-Type wagon over.


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

swchang said:


> I noticed you seemed unhappy with the no third seat, trunk part of crumple zone idea. MB is supposed to be the pinnacle of safety and they have a third seat option, but I don't think I'd want people to sit back there... (I wonder if a sedan or wagon is considered more rigid.)


The person I spoke to stated that first and formost, BMWs are about performance. To make the rear of the wagon strong enough not to be designed as a crumple zone, added so much weight in the rear, that the "performance" was not up to BMW standards. He claimed that is why the wagon will not come with a third seat.

Living in the suburbs and having kids, occasionaly having the extra two seats would be helpful, if the vehicle was designed for it in a safe manner.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

sph17 said:


> The person I spoke to stated that first and formost, BMWs are about performance. To make the rear of the wagon strong enough not to be designed as a crumple zone, added so much weight in the rear, that the "performance" was not up to BMW standards. He claimed that is why the wagon will not come with a third seat.
> 
> Living in the suburbs and having kids, occasionaly having the extra two seats would be helpful, if the vehicle was designed for it in a safe manner.


Yeah, the extra 2 seats in the MB E-class wagons are nice, but I think I'd be worried about having anyone, let alone my kids, in the back, even if MB claims it's not part of the crumple zone.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

So, to summarize what's been said,

1. E61 is coming, but it may be year off in the USA.
2. Only the 3.0 is going to be offered

Will the new M-sport package be available for order?
What transmission choice will we get?
Who does a guy have to blow to get the 545 touring to the USA?


----------

